# Cross breeding...graphing slvia and pot



## NotMine (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried to graph a silvia plant and a clone of some good herb to see if any of silvia traits will make there way to the buds on the herb? would like some real phsycoactive herbs. I'm gonna try it out..guess I could just mix some herbs with so silvia and smoke it but some times I get board watching the girls grow just wanna try something new/weirdbesides strait silvia make you whig bad and I like to keep my composure!!


----------



## Keenly (Dec 7, 2008)

i like to keep my weed shit free

salvia is bad

real bad

bad feeling
bad cold sweat
bad spikes feeling
bad not being able to talk experince
just bad


----------



## NotMine (Dec 7, 2008)

Right to much all the way....I figure if any psycoative traits would transfer to buds it would be very minor I'd trash the silvia plant all together


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 8, 2008)

this will not work they are not idential n any way

cannabis and salvia divanorium are 2 compleatly different plants with totally different linages


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Dec 8, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> this will not work they are not idential n any way
> 
> cannabis and salvia divanorium are 2 compleatly different plants with totally different linages


who gives a fuck? Try it dude, worst that could happen is you'll lose a clone.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 8, 2008)

Ghost420 said:


> this will not work they are not idential n any way
> 
> cannabis and salvia divanorium are 2 compleatly different plants with totally different linages


I agree, the only thing you could graft weed to is to a hops vine.


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> who gives a fuck? Try it dude, worst that could happen is you'll lose a clone.


scientifically speaking it wont work so whats the point


----------



## NotMine (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the input...by graphing Im not saying a clipping more like crossing, cuting, and tying the stems together to try and get them to share root systems ect just a though wasnt sure about genetics wasnt trying to create a new plant just wanted them to share traits


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, before everyone shoots it down; unless you actually look it up, there might be a chance that salvia divinorum and cannabis sativa could be grafted. However, cross-familial grafts are typically doomed to failure. Unfortunately, the original poster is missing the point completely. Grafting does not combine genetic material (DNA), it only combines the vascular tissue of two plants so that the scion (the part that has leaves/stem/etc) and the rootstock (the roots) can successfully exchange water, food, and minerals. Basically, sticking two plants together will sometimes make them grow, but they will still remain two separate plants genetically.


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 8, 2008)

omnombudsman said:


> Well, before everyone shoots it down; unless you actually look it up, there might be a chance that salvia divinorum and cannabis sativa could be grafted. However, cross-familial grafts are typically doomed to failure. Unfortunately, the original poster is missing the point completely. Grafting does not combine genetic material (DNA), it only combines the vascular tissue of two plants so that the scion (the part that has leaves/stem/etc) and the rootstock (the roots) can successfully exchange water, food, and minerals. Basically, sticking two plants together will sometimes make them grow, but they will still remain two separate plants genetically.


exactally cannabis can only be bread with the genus cannabese which only include 4 other plants


----------



## Keenly (Dec 8, 2008)

graphing pot is a feasible idea...

for those that dont know what it is... 

you can take a lemon tree, an orange tree, and apple tree, and you can cut 2 branches off the orange tree (leaving a notch, a female end if you will)
and cut a branch off of both the lemon tree and the apple tree (with a "make": end, a part sticking out to go into the notch on the orange tree) seal that up with some rubber bands or tape or what have you

the orange tree WILL continue to grow oranges, lemons, AND apples..

graphing...

gardening at its finest


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 8, 2008)

Sure, the three separate branches on the same tree will continue producing their respective fruit, but the tree won't replicate and amalgamate the three distinct genomes of the scions into a lemon/apple/orange tree or whatever and produce some sort of superfruit lemon/apple/orange combo. That is what the OP had in mind, some sort of salvia-weed hybrid. At best, you would come up with a plant that grows salvia and weed, but considering they are not even in the same family, its relatively impossible.


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 8, 2008)

also, the correct term is "grafting."


----------



## Narniagardens (Dec 11, 2008)

not mine keenly and mr. maryjane- ya'll should spend more time studying and less time talking. ghost you're right happy holidays


----------



## mistaphuck (Dec 11, 2008)

frmrboi said:


> I agree, the only thing you could graft weed to is to a hops vine.


you can graft anything to anything , you graft it to the stem so it can get water, they dont have to be genetically similar,they just have to be able to absorb moisture from the cut surfaces. putting some shit called auxin makes it heal together better


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 11, 2008)

mistaphuck said:


> you can graft anything to anything , you graft it to the stem so it can get water, they dont have to be genetically similar,they just have to be able to absorb moisture from the cut surfaces. putting some shit called auxin makes it heal together better


yes that is true but there is no point to graft cannabis to salvia. the original poster was hoping that saliva's psychoactive compounds would be absorbed in the cannabis bud and viceversa.

dont get me wrong its a good idea that simply cant work.


----------



## mistaphuck (Dec 11, 2008)

oh i know that but that guy was wrong. i was even thinking couldnt you take a cutting in early spring or w/e and climb high up in a tree and use a knife to jab a hole till you get to green and dip the cutting into auxin and stick it in the hole, would it grow out its season disguised it the tree? thatd be a good idea for guerilla farmers, maybe even nesting camo pots up in a tree


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 11, 2008)

Mistaphuck. You are straight up wrong. 

Research. C'mon, it's shit like that that make this site unreliable; sure, there are plenty of informed psuedoscientists out there helping people, but its uninformed bullshit like that that fucks over many-a-newb, including myself.

Read "Botany for Gardeners" by Brian Capon. Then tell me that you can graft anything to anything.

For instance, can you graft monocots and dicots? Probably not, considering that the vascular bundles are arranged in a specific pattern inside the plant, compared to the "random" assortment of xylem and phloem in monocots.

Try to graft a blade of grass to some weed. Fool.


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 11, 2008)

Also, auxins are a group of natural and synthetic plant hormones that promote root growth: indole acetic acid and indole butyric acid fall in this category. What you should have suggested was a cytokinin, another type of hormone, such as benzyl adenine, which promotes shoot growth and cell elongation/division.

Wrong on both counts.


----------



## NotMine (Dec 16, 2008)

wow sorry I've been gone a min anyway thanks for all the intelegent info...so tying the stems together having them share the root system where all chemical compounds are produced wouldnt share or trade genetic traits of both? or the splice lets them share root systems water o2 and nutes wouldnt from this union up contain compound of both root systems/plants despite diffrences in phylem and phloem cell structure aside I wanted them to share root systems and yes you can graph a bigonia to a pot plant and it will grow flowers not bud just ask my wife!...anyway thanks again I'm gonna build a neww growroom that should cure my bordom more room more plants less time sitting round wondering how long I'm gonna layed off..probably forever oh well least I can still get a buzz


----------

